# Ampbibians & Komandirskies Straps Or Bracelets



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Comrades 

What straps or bracelets do you wear on your Ampbibians & Komandirskies?

I know some dont like Nato's being worn on a USSR watch, what are your thoughts?

Please post pictures :thumbsup:

here is a mesh & Vostok bracelet ( not brilliant quaility, a real hair puller )

Cheers martin


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

No NATO? Then Rhino!











Amphibia ministry di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Both of my ÐÐ¼Ñ„Ð¸Ð±Ð¸Ñ models have the Ð'ocÑ‚ok bracelets on them.










The ÐšÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸Ñ€ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ has a Ð'ocÑ‚ok rubber strap, unfortuneately the bracelets won't fit the ÐšÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸Ñ€ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ case.










Later,

William


----------



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

Martin, what is the watch with the submarine on the face? I've just acquired one identical to yours save that mine doesn't have the little white dot on the red second hand. The back has a a dolphin jumping over a sun setting on the sea. There are no references to USSR or Russia on the face and the usual cyrillic script as on yours.

I don't want to take the back off as it's unmarked on the back, I know it's an automatic but would like to know more about the movement.

I only got it because my curiosity was peeked on here, some thing else I have to thank this forum for

Many thanks

regards

beach bum


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

beach bum said:


> Martin, what is the watch with the submarine on the face? I've just acquired one identical to yours save that mine doesn't have the little white dot on the red second hand. The back has a a dolphin jumping over a sun setting on the sea. There are no references to USSR or Russia on the face and the usual cyrillic script as on yours.
> 
> I don't want to take the back off as it's unmarked on the back, I know it's an automatic but would like to know more about the movement.
> 
> ...


It a post 1992 watch with the Vostok 2446 caliber, it is a great caliber IMHO,

here are some pics


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

All of mine are on leather because the Vostok bracelet is utter crap and NATOs are wrong 

Few pics:



















I've also got a watch with a slightly different Submarine dial but with a different case and a 2414 hand winding movement:










Says (in cyrillic) "made in Russia" at the bottom of the dial


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I like the Ð'ocÑ‚ok bracelets. The only aspect that bothers me is the fact they don't taper to 16mm at the clasp. :yes:

Later,

William


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> I like the Ð'ocÑ‚ok bracelets. The only aspect that bothers me is the fact they don't taper to 16mm at the clasp. :yes:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


They certainly clean up excess hair growth around the wrist.

Will post some photo tonight.


----------



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

> It a post 1992 watch with the Vostok 2446 caliber, it is a great caliber IMHO,
> 
> here are some pics


 Many thanks for the info , so it's a 31 jewel automatic in a chrome plated case ? is it ? mine appears to be free of any marks, dings or scratches but is apt to run a little fast, and I am tempted to "regulate it "









Thanks for the reply

regards

beach bum


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Roy's high density nylons work well, I think. But as you can see, I have no problem with NATOs on Russians  Â ...i know, i know, but to me it's just a name to describe a nylon strap and Russian watches often got worn on nylon straps as you see on old space mission photos. Vaurien even has 'authentic' Russian ones, although I get mine from Royski.

Sorry, Renato.

I also have ministry-cased Amphibia on rubber and even on Watchadoo lumpy which works OK, too. But can't find pics


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Some stunning Vostoks

please keep them coming, also have this on a Rubber


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

The strap mine came on was utter crap, more like cardboard than leather, so I bought a cheap, "water resistant" leather strap at Target (22mm) and learned how to notch one to fit the smaller lug width. Did a so-so job, but looks and wears well.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Rubber.....










Leather bund.....










Watchadoo 'Lumpy'.....










Nato.....










Mesh....










Cheers


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Alan,

The bund looks great, also I like that mesh, could you tell me where you got it from,

Thanks Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

martinzx said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> The bund looks great, also I like that mesh, could you tell me where you got it from,
> 
> Thanks Martin :thumbsup:


Cheers Martin. The mesh was from excellent HK ebay seller "Goodcheapman" - this design: 150696226332.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

diver on blue shark strap.










bowie


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I also favour NATO straps for my Soviet era Komandirskies and Amphibians (and Albatross'!)... strange partners!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

With the Neptun you don't have a choice, it keeps good time though.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Stan said:


> With the Neptun you don't have a choice, it keeps good time though.


you can notch a leather or rubber to fit looks good when it's done 22mm I think. Did 1 for a mate but didn't take photos :bangin:

Some of mine












































Kev


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

KevG said:


> you can notch a leather or rubber to fit looks good when it's done 22mm I think. Did 1 for a mate but didn't take photos :bangin:
> 
> (...)
> 
> Kev


I was thinking about this today. Watch Band Centre have got stock back in of the superb Meyhofer Atlantis. I know they are superb, as they're made by Bonetto Cinturini, and I just happen to have one ... gratuitous link

What I couldn't decide was whether to go for the 18mm, or instead try either the 20 or 22mm and notch down to fit. I kind of figured that the 22mm might be a bit drastic - it is a very chunky strap and to my mind would dwarf the relatively small head of the Amphibia (420 case), and also with the top end width of the strap being 24mm this would protrude rather unaesthetically past the approximately 22mm outer leg width of the Amphibia.


----------

